# WAGO und BECKHOFF



## reini_145 (22 November 2006)

Weiss jemand inwieweit die Wago 750 xxx Teile und die gleichgebauten Beckhoffteile kombatibel sind. Ich habe mal versuchsweise gemischt, danach war der CanBus Controller von Beckhoff defekt. Danach hab ich das aufgegeben. Die Beckhoffteile sind im Internet billiger zu haben, deshalb interessiert mich das. Ich realisiere damit Haussteuerungen mit CanBus Verbindung. 
Vielleicht hat jemand eine Antwort.
Gruss Reini


----------



## trinitaucher (24 November 2006)

Nach inoffizieller (und unbestätigter) Aussage eines Beckhoff-Mitarbeiters waren die Klemmen der ersten Generation, also wo Beckhoff die Elektronik und Wago die Gehäuse geliefert hat, kompatibel. Zumindest die einfachen Module.
Mit der Zeit hat jeder aber in seine Produkte mehrere und unterschiedliche Funktionen eingebaut. Daher sind heute wohl gerade Klemmen mit vielen Funktionen (zB Buskoppler) nicht mehr kompatibel zu den einfachen Klemmen.

Das ist aber wie geschrieben eine unbestätigte Aussage!


----------



## Fx64 (24 November 2006)

Hallo reini_145,

also ich würde nicht unbedingt das Mischen anfangen, Controller und IOs sollten schon von einem Hersteller sein - eine Ausnahme wären vielleicht einfache digitale IOs.

Viele Grüsse


----------



## reini_145 (24 November 2006)

*Beckhof und Wago*

Hallo Leute,
Vielen Dank fuer eure Antworten. Ich sehe es haben sich schon viele Anwender mit diesem Problem beschaeftigt. 
Fazit: Mischen nur im Notfall wenn dann nur einfache IO´s.
Ich werde mich dran halten. 

Heisst das auch dass man in Zukunft eher Beckhoff bevorzugen soll oder kann man auch einem Gehaeusehersteller oder Klemmenlieferant trauen? Was meint Ihr dazu ?

Danke nochmals fuer Info.
Gruesse aus Oesterreich,
Reini


----------



## Fx64 (24 November 2006)

Hallo Reini_145,

nun, diese Diskussion endet dann meistens in einer Art "Geschmacksache". Ich bin eher Beckhofflastig, da ich die Produktvielfalt für umfangreicher halte.

Viele Grüsse


----------



## reini_145 (24 November 2006)

*Beckhoff oder Wago*

Hallo,

ich denke mal wenn ich als erstes im Internet einen Beckhoff Koppler ersteigert haette waere ich jetzt bei Beckhoff, so bin ich halt bei Wago.
Habe in meinem Haus 6 Knoten am laufen incl Visu. Bin zufrieden, laeuft eigentlich ohne Probleme. Die Knoten habe ich ueber CanBus verknuepft.
Die CPU allerdings ist von IFM Essen. Bildschirm von MIkrap aus der Schweiz. Wenn jemand zu dieser Haussteuerung Fragen hat, beantworte sie gerne.

Gruesse von reini_145


----------



## Fx64 (24 November 2006)

Hallo Reini_145,

reichhaltige Mischung .

Viele Grüsse


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Dezember 2006)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Nach inoffizieller (und unbestätigter) Aussage eines Beckhoff-Mitarbeiters waren die Klemmen der ersten Generation, also wo Beckhoff die Elektronik und Wago die Gehäuse geliefert hat, kompatibel.


Nach Aussage eines Wago-Vertreters liefert Wago noch heute die Gehäuse an Beckhoff, ist aber ohnehin egal. Anfangs hatten beide zusammen das System entwickelt.

Digitale Klemmen habe ich schon gemischt eingesetzt, oder auch mal einen Buskoppler durch seinen Konkurrenten ersetzt (nur digitale E/A). Bei den so genannten "intelligenten" Klemmen soll es angeblich Probleme geben.

Bei der Erweiterung des Sortiments frage ich mich, wer von wem abguckt. Ich glaube, Beckhoff hat diesbezüglich die Nase vorne.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## trinitaucher (8 Dezember 2006)

Dass Wago und Beckhoff sich heute noch gegenseitig beliefern ist unbestritten.
Bei der Frage "wer die Nase vorn hat" muss man aber auch die etwas unterschiedliche Ausrichtung der beiden Hersteller sehen. Beckhoff ist ganz klar im Maschinenbau tätig, was deren Fokus auf Soft-SPS und "Geschwindigkeit" (u.a. mit EtherCAT) zeigen. Daher auch die entsprechende Palette an Busklemmen dazu.
Wago sehe ich mehr in der Prozessindustrie und Gebäudeautomation (wobei Beckhoff dort auch zunehmend einsteigt). Deren Hauptausrichtung ist ja sowieso in der allgemeinen Verbindungstechnik.

Letztendlich ist es sowieso Geschmacksache, welche der Systeme man nimmt, solange es sich um Systeme mit "einfachen" Funktionen handelt.
Aber Beckhoff ist für mich allein schon wegen TwinCAT mit dessen schier unendlichen Möglichkeiten zur Konfiguration und Diagnose interessant.
Und EtherCAT is sowieso ne Wucht


----------



## reini_145 (8 Dezember 2006)

*WAGO u Beckhoff*

Nun stehts Eins zu Eins.

Quintessenz: Geschmacksache,

Zufriedenheit: Die Wago Anwender sind mit Wago zufrieden,
die Beckhoffs mit Beckhoff.

Preis:  in etwa gleich

Zukunft: es wird beiden zugetraut den Markt zu dominieren.

Persoenliche Meinung: Ich habe per Zufall diese Teile im Internet ersteigert und beschaeftige mich damit schon ein Jahr und es wird mir nicht langweilig und es macht Spass.

Gruss Reini


----------

